# Who needs a Gibson!?



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

With all the threads bashing Gibson quality control check out this offering from Godin

Godin Guitars - Empire

Made in Canada, less than a grand.
Mahogany body and neck.
Gibson scale, wrap around bridge.


I would take this over a new Gibson any day.
I don't need another electric and I'm pretty tempted!

Nathan


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Providing it doesn't have a pencil neck like other Godin electrics I've tried.

I do like that pickup configuration.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

If you want a Gibson sound, you can't make it with a Godin. I have tried many times !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hedzup said:


> If you want a Gibson sound, you can't make it with a Godin. I have tried many times !


If it's 24.75, mahogany neck and body with a maple cap, I'm not sure where the issue would be. Granted, I haven't tried it myself!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I have had the worst of luck with Gibson guitars so the answer is:
I don't.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hedzup said:


> If you want a Gibson sound, you can't make it with a Godin. I have tried many times !


You need a good effects unit, then you can have just about any sound you want. Just pick your most playable guitar.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Made in Canada, less than a grand.
Mahogany body and neck.
Gibson scale, wrap around bridge.
0 Mojo

People want that Mojo...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I like that one and the Core CT, as well. Unfortunately, the necks are too slim for my taste.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> You need a good effects unit, then you can have just about any sound you want. Just pick your most playable guitar.


Why not just play a keyboard?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Business said:


> Made in Canada, less than a grand.
> Mahogany body and neck.
> Gibson scale, wrap around bridge.
> 0 Mojo
> ...


Agreed. Had a few of each over the years and couldn't bond with the Godins. I'll wait for a good used Gibson any day.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Currently jonesing for a Godin 5th avenue Kingpin II. Had one as a rental and is my second favourite hollow body, the other would cost me between $2500-4000. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

but what are the good years of godins!?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Just wish it was a set neck ,


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> but what are the good years of godins!?


August 2002


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Never found the Godin necks 'pencil-thin' myself. After experimenting with lots of Godins over the years I still own a couple of SDs, an LG, an Exit 22, and G4000... those are all Gibson scale and they're great guitars, every one of them. I also have an SDXT and an LGXT (both Fender scale) and a Shifter bass - plus a La Patrie electric-acoustic - a classical hybrid with nylon strings. Their guitar necks have a pretty flat radius, which definitely isn't to everyone's taste - obviously I'm happy with them. I own more Godins than anything else. I don't care for the more recent stuff with body shapes that mimic Strats and Teles... makes them less distinctive that way, far as I'm concerned. But aesthetics aside, pretty much every Godin I've ever picked up has been very playable, with versatile electronics.

Resale value? Pretty lousy.

But I don't mind that. I've scored many a lightly-used Godin that way and I can't complain.

As for mojo - that elusive, mystical substance? Very much in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

I thought they moved production to the USA and ship them here for final touches or something...?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I thought they moved production to the USA and ship them here for final touches or something...?


That's probably how they've managed to keep prices so low.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Business said:


> Made in Canada, less than a grand.
> Mahogany body and neck.
> Gibson scale, wrap around bridge.
> 0 Mojo
> ...



Mojo is in your hands not on the headstock. If you can't play there IS NO MOJO


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

vadsy said:


> That's probably how they've managed to keep prices so low.


Probably lower if they went to Mexico.
The manufacturing costs and taxes in Quebec must be considerably lower than Ontario to begin with though


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Probably lower if they went to Mexico.
> The manufacturing costs and taxes in Quebec must be considerably lower than Ontario to begin with though


I meant my comment with heavy sarcasm, I can't imagine manufacturing being cheaper in the US.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think godin makes nice guitars. I just dont like their solidbody neck profiles. No qualms with looks or components, just not comfortable to me. I think a few people feel the same way.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Player99 said:


> I thought they moved production to the USA and ship them here for final touches or something...?


Godin Guitars - About Us
"Godin guitars are assembled in our Richmond, Quebec and Berlin, New Hampshire factories. The necks and bodies are all made in our original location in La Patrie, Quebec."


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> Godin Guitars - About Us
> "Godin guitars are assembled in our Richmond, Quebec and Berlin, New Hampshire factories. The necks and bodies are all made in our original location in La Patrie, Quebec."


Good to know, I really did think they were all Canadian.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

jdto said:


> Godin Guitars - About Us
> "Godin guitars are assembled in our Richmond, Quebec and Berlin, New Hampshire factories. The necks and bodies are all made in our original location in La Patrie, Quebec."


 This is awesome. 
Love the Montreal premiere with p90's... but I don't need another. 
The next time I travel through Quebec I'm gonna see if they do a factory tour. 
I'm getting kind of fond of Quebec actually. Great food, great looking women, and not many asshole drivers. Actually one of the most sensible places I've ever driven in this country so far...and I thought it was going to be a complete opposite


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The Montreal Premiere Ltd and the 5th Avenue Uptown LTD with TV Jones Classics are both pretty cool. I tried the 5th Avenue at the 12th Fret and it plays nicely. I like that neck better than the one on the solid bodies I've tried.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> The Montreal Premiere Ltd and the 5th Avenue Uptown LTD with TV Jones Classics are both pretty cool. I tried the 5th Avenue at the 12th Fret and it plays nicely. I like that neck better than the one on the solid bodies I've tried.


Nice looking guitar for sure, https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/godin-with-tv-jones-classics.134849/


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

jdto said:


> Godin Guitars - About Us
> "Godin guitars are assembled in our Richmond, Quebec and Berlin, New Hampshire factories. The necks and bodies are all made in our original location in La Patrie, Quebec."





vadsy said:


> Good to know, I really did think they were all Canadian.


Most likely the guitars fpr sale in Canada are assembled in Quebec and the ones in New Hampshire are assembled for sale in the states.
It's cheaper to ship unfinished product across the border than it is finished ,at least it was when I worked at a manufacturing facility.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Nice looking guitar for sure, https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/godin-with-tv-jones-classics.134849/


Ya that's a nice guitar for sure.
I noticed on their website that a lot of the guitars have Seymour duncans, even a few models with the p rails. Those pickups are fugly but definitely interesting.

I'm not intending to bash Gibson but I am always impressed with Godin. I have not owned one but Ive played a few. I prefer a chunky neck and some of their body shapes are not to my taste...specifically the double cutaway designs. To be fair, theres not a lot of room for new designs anymore.
These are pretty cool too
Godin Guitars - Core P90

Carved maple top over Spanish cedar body.
2 p90s, wraparound bridge.
Spanish cedar is apparently a good substitute for mahogany.

Very cool stuff coming out of Canada.

Nathan


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

luker0 said:


> Currently jonesing for a Godin 5th avenue Kingpin II. Had one as a rental and is my second favourite hollow body, the other would cost me between $2500-4000.


I don't blame you for wanting one. I just sold mine which I had for a few years and was my favourite guitar. Unfortunately, the neck is a little narrow for my large hands. I find 1 3/4-1 7/8" perfect for me and the Kingpin was a little smaller than that. If they ever come out with a little wider neck, I will get one. The same goes for the Session Triple-play.

As for resale they are pretty much on par with everyone else. They don't get more expensive with age as some of the collector pieces do but as they age, some may come to that eventually but we'll have to wait for that.

One thing Godin has over most manufacturers is their extensive line-up of instruments.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

Godin makes great quality guitars, only wish they'd have more options like a chunky neck and jumbo frets for some of their solid body axes.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The Core P-90 reminds me of a Les Paul Special (mahogany set net with dot inlays, wraptail, a pair of P-90s & 4 knobs) whereas the guitar in the OP makes me think of a PRS Mira/Starla.

The Spanish Cedar body on the Core 90 is also interesting. I briefly owned a Kauer & also played a lovely Ex-Nihilo LP made with that wood; it has a nice "open" tone.

But as much as I want to love a homegrown guitar, I am in the camp of those that have never found a Godin neck that felt right.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty said:


> I'm getting kind of fond of Quebec actually. Great food, great looking women, and not many asshole drivers. Actually one of the most sensible places I've ever driven in this country so far...and I thought it was going to be a complete opposite


Great food & the women tend to take care of themselves (my ex-wife refused to walk the dog in the morning b/c she wouldn't be caught dead in public without make up & earrings), but drive in Montreal during F1 week & you may change your mind. And the potholes in the spring are brutal.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I meant my comment with heavy sarcasm, I can't imagine manufacturing being cheaper in the US.


Seriously? Everyone knows US SLAYS US in ( Canada in general perhaps some provinces are better apt to cmanufacturing costs. Do you post just to be antagonistic?

I thought you were the one with the BA? Or are you just pretending like our great professor?


Roryfan said:


> Great food & the women tend to take care of themselves (my ex-wife refused to walk the dog in the morning b/c she wouldn't be caught dead in public without make up & earrings), but drive in Montreal during F1 week & you may change your mind. And the potholes in the spring are brutal.


 Actually I steer clear of Montreal. We go directly to QC on the way to down East. I'm sure F1 week is hell anywhere


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Who needs a Gibson!?

I've got a few already, so no thanks. But thanks for asking, that's very generous of you. 


Me? I've owned a few Gibsons and never owned one I wanted to part with very badly - unless the deal was just too good to turn down (the damn things keep going up in value if you hang on to them).

On the other hand, I had a couple of Godins that I couldn't return / unload fast enough. Lots of 'quality' issues. Mass produced guitars with no character. I would like to take a Montreal for a spin but $1500 for a guitar with a licensed Bigsby? Get a grip.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Seriously?


Seriously



Scotty said:


> Everyone knows US SLAYS US in ( Canada in general perhaps some provinces are better apt to cmanufacturing costs.


I did not know that, sorry, good info, thanks.



Scotty said:


> Do you post just to be antagonistic?


Sometimes but not always



Scotty said:


> I thought you were the one with the BA?


Incorrect, I'm the one with the masters.



Scotty said:


> Or are you just pretending like our great professor?


I would never pretend to be that, everyone knows that role belongs to colchar


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

LaRSin said:


> Just wish it was a set neck ,


Exactly. I don't consider any bolt-ons in the same class as Gibsons. Even if they say Gibson on the headstock.  Save that for the Epiphones, thanks.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Mojo? More like "status quo".

A/B'd Godin with Gibson and went home with Godin. Both good though. 

Maybe some guys are too fussy. Maybe I just got lucky. Probably I'm not that good and can't tell the difference.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Mojo? More like "status quo".
> 
> A/B'd Godin with Gibson and went home with Godin. Both good though.
> 
> Maybe some guys are too fussy. Maybe I just got lucky. Probably I'm not that good and can't tell the difference.


For most of us its the neck.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Although I will put my Bloomfield LP up against any guitar out there, I've been very underwhelmed with most of the lower end models that Gibson has produced these last few years. Yes there are some good ones, but in general the hardware feels cheap & the fit/finish was wanting. Not at all surprised that someone would choose a Godin or other brand over a Gibson in that price range.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> Although I will put my Bloomfield LP up against any guitar out there, I've been very underwhelmed with most of the lower end models that Gibson has produced these last few years. Yes there are some good ones, but in general the hardware feels cheap & the fit/finish was wanting. Not at all surprised that someone would choose a Godin or other brand over a Gibson in that price range.


I haven't played that many of the low-enders, but I did pick up a 2016 SG Special 70s Tribute during Gibson month which is quite nice. It's lively and resonant and the neck feels good. I liked this particular one best of the few I tried. I did swap the mini-hums for P90s, but that was more personal preference than the Minis sounding bad. The alnico minis were actually pretty cool. I agree that the hardware is somewhat cheap looking, but I'm not keen to swap it out because I like the feel and sound of the guitar the way it is. I was even somewhat hesitant to swap the pickups for that same reason, but the Vineham Rabid Dogs are pretty damn sweet P90s.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

This Godin is bolt-on. My Gibsons are set neck. This makes a difference to me. I like Godin guitars but I don't think this particular one can replace any set neck guitar for me.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Really dig the tuxedo look of the Core CT 90 in black. Damn you guys.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> Really dig the tuxedo look of the Core CT 90 in black. Damn you guys.


They are purdy, aren't they. My SG is somewhat tuxedo-ish.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I own and play a Godin LG and a Progression. The necks and scale lengths are different but both very comfortable. Very good build quality, tone, versatility, looks, and feel. (I also have a 5 string Freeway bass, kind of a PJ design, that I like a lot.) There are a zillion guitars that I find attractive for just as many reasons, but if I had to, I could survive with just the 2 Godins.

Any of you guys have Godins you want to deal?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Any of you guys have Godins you want to deal?


Funny you should write this because I have a Godin LGT I am on the fence about moving. Some days I love it, other days my hand doesn't like the neck. Weird I know!

This model was only produced for a couple of years. It came stock with a Schaller trem. Sperzel locking tuners, a SD Custom Custom in the bridge and Duncan Classic Stacks for the middle and neck (single coil).

TG


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

So many great guitars in the world to choose from! Like they say when you have abundance build a longer table, not a wall!


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

Mooh said:


> I own and play a Godin LG and a Progression. The necks and scale lengths are different but both very comfortable. Very good build quality, tone, versatility, looks, and feel. (I also have a 5 string Freeway bass, kind of a PJ design, that I like a lot.) There are a zillion guitars that I find attractive for just as many reasons, but if I had to, I could survive with just the 2 Godins.
> 
> Any of you guys have Godins you want to deal?


Hello Mooh
I have 3 Godins. A LGp90 in cognac and a hardcase. Pristine
An Artisan strat in crazy quilt. And a Flat 5 in great condition 
Hit me up.

Markus


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Budda said:


> I think godin makes nice guitars. I just dont like their solidbody neck profiles. No qualms with looks or components, just not comfortable to me. I think a few people feel the same way.


I've only tried 1 Godin electric, but what you say here rings true for my limited experience with the electrics as well. And to answer the OPs question..... Who needs a Gibson? I need a Gibson. At least my Gibson. No matter how many electrics I play, I always end up veering back to the old faithful, mojo ridden sound and feel of the Gibby. More than likely cause it's the only guitar I played for close to 25 years as far as electrics go. But if you like the Godin, go for it. But there really is no comparison IMO. I love Gibsons. Even if they cost too damn much.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> You need a good effects unit, then you can have just about any sound you want. Just pick your most playable guitar.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

A bit too flat and to much plastic on the front for my tastes. And that ONE knob on the plate?
That's cray. Almost as if its trying to be a strat, a special and a standard all at the same time.

Oh and I REALLY hate strap buttons on an high angle like that. Damn that bugs me. stuck on as
an afterthought, because well, I don't know why they would do that. Planned obsolescence?

I like the wrap bridge and the arm bevel, and that's about it, but dang, I'd have to change the bridge
out too. Not buying a thousand dollar guitar I cannot intonate precisely


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

jdto said:


> They are purdy, aren't they. My SG is somewhat tuxedo-ish.
> 
> View attachment 119697


If I could get into SG's, THIS would be it. That's badass


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> View attachment 120097


What you saying, Willis?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> What you saying, Willis?


I think it's "Whatcha talkin' 'bout, Willis?"


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Nobody needs a Gibson.
Or a PRS, Godin, Fender, Ibanez etc.
The manufacturers make tools that we use to create music.
They need US.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

GUInessTARS said:


> They need US.


sorry, it's kinda random, but when i read that, the first thing that popped into my head was this:






now i know how ray stanz felt when they told him to blank his mind.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I wouldn't mind one of these - can't get enough of P90's these days


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I've got the HB version of the guitar shown above:





I'm still a newb so my experience is VERY limited when it comes to just about everything. My first electric was (and still have it) a Yamaha Pacifica and they are notorious for their slim necks. I couldn't speak to that, though, because I had nothing to compare it to until I spent some time with this Godin Core. The neck on the Godin is definitely chunkier than the one on the Pacifica. I've noodled around on a few LPs and 335's at various guitar shops around town and I would definitely agree that my Godin's neck is not as chunky as those ones are.

To each his own...I've really liked my Godin so far (apart from some electronics issues that have been cropping up lately that I haven't been able to sort out) and can't imagine needing to even go down Gibby Lane to look for something better. With that said, maybe I'm subconsciously telling myself that so I don't go down that road and start GASing for a proper LP??!!


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Business said:


> Made in Canada, less than a grand.
> Mahogany body and neck.
> Gibson scale, wrap around bridge.
> 0 Mojo
> ...


Agreed 100%

I had a Godin Core with P90s. But just couldn't bond with it. Returned it to the store. 

No mojo lol...

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Do Godin's still have really flat fingerboards? 

I prefer more of a rounded fingerboard.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Do Godin's still have really flat fingerboards?
> 
> I prefer more of a rounded fingerboard.


all of them are inverted and huge, like trying to run inside of a half pipe


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Somehow I ended up with two LPJs a Telecaster and a Firebird. I must have got lucky because I like all of them and none of them have any problems. So the electric guitar thing worked out pretty good first try and same for my acoustics I like all of them too. Now, if I could just find a winning lottery ticket laying on the sidewalk all would be well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Do I need one. No. Do I want one. YES. This would be nice. (The Gibson version of my Casino Coupe). 339 sized full hollow body thinline










And a version with mini hums would be nice too


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nnieman said:


> With all the threads bashing Gibson quality control check out this offering from Godin
> 
> Godin Guitars - Empire
> 
> ...


I like the Godin brands & they do have several guitars I would consider if I were o get another one.
But many of the ones I like are over $1000
Some of their guitars are under, yes...
But not all...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2018)

I have sold 3 Gibson's. The first I regret. 1969 SG with p90's. Same as what Santana and Townshend used at Woodstock in 1969. But it had the tiniest neck/fretboard at the nut. I couldn't make a D or A chord. I sold a 70's Black Beauty LP because I was totally digging my Strat and never played it. A number of years ago I got a beautiful 339, but the cutaway was way to small and doesn't allow access to the fretboard. If you watch YouTube demos you can see this.

I did keep an early 70's Les Paul Recording, an ES-335, an ES-137 and an SG. I also have an early '60's Melody Maker. The SG is my main player.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Strangely, I've never owned a Gibson electric. Had a borrowed Flying V I liked, but the owner wouldn't give it up.

Had a nice B-25 flattop, spruce top, mahogany back and sides, and that awful adjustable saddle. A local luthier (since deceased) replaced the plastic bridge with ebony and a proper bone saddle, he also did a re-fret. Not sure of the machine heads, but I think I replaced the originals with Klusons. I dealt the guitar to a former bandmate who was kind of hard up and in need of a guitar. He promised to offer it back to me if he wanted to sell it. He didn't and now it's gone. It was a very sweet guitar, I loved the body size and shape.

The need for that B-25 is purely psychological, but that's all the reason I need.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> but what are the good years of godins!?


What are the bad years of Godins?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Scotty said:


> Probably lower if they went to Mexico.
> The manufacturing costs and taxes in Quebec must be considerably lower than Ontario to begin with though


Would not bet on this one...


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Who NEEDS a Gibson ? Nobody, I guess.
But the real vintage Lg-0 1965 I owned was a delight as are the reinvented L-OOTV and L-1 1928 Blues Tribute.
Are they great guitars ? Maybe not that great. But they do mean something in acoustic blues history.

That being said, my next guitar should have a cutaway (and large nut width): I will have to try Seagull (Godin) models.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Godin's are shite. If you play them, you're shite. If you play them well, then you're a witch of some sort.

I'm currently humping a $200 guitar with lots of love and eye contact, so I'm no cork sniffer. 

I've been trying and trying to understand this Godin thing, and I just don't get it. Maybe what I consider "cheap feeling" in my hand is something different than what most people are feeling. I can say this, I've never picked up an expensive guitar and had the fretboard feel like a Godin.

I will admit that I find certain models very easy on the eyes, so I continue to pick them up in the shops and play them.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

That new Godin looks a lot like a PRS Starla................................ just sayin'


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> That new Godin looks a lot like a PRS Starla................................ just sayin'


which one?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I need my Gibson. 
It's my first love of a guitar.
It's been my #1 since my inception as a guitar player.
It's the only electric guitar I'd played for 25 years.
Got me through High School Battles of the Bands.
Got me through my first Pro gig.
Took me on a journey through 2 years of Post Secondary Jazz towards a music diploma
Helps me through bad times when I need the friend that's been there every step of my life.

Yup. I need my Gibson. It's part of who I am as a player and a person.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

I need a Gibson, but I'm shallow that way.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I always thought I was a Gibson guy. Before I even played my first one. Must have been the marketing getting to me as a kid. 

Once I starting playing Fenders I was converted.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Actually, my ideal fantasy guitar, for comfort and playability would be a strat, that sounded like a vintage Les Paul. Yeah, I know. But a nice small bodied thinline hollowbody with P90s would be a close second.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Do I need a Gibson ?

No.

I started with Japan copies and moved up in the Japan quality instruments. Tried Gibson and fenders but only play with my Japan made instruments...

Hell, I even have Korean made instrument that I prefer playing...

As for Godin...

Have not tried any! Zillch... none... 

I'm just stuck on early 80s Japan instruments.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Scotty said:


> I'm getting kind of fond of Quebec actually. Great food, great looking women


Hell yeah on the food and women !!! Plus no attitude and they are approachable !


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> .....it had the tiniest neck/fretboard at the nut. I couldn't make a D or A chord. ....


Friend of mine had one of those when we were in HS. I found the narrow nut width too difficult to play. Eventually the guitar got stolen out of his car.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Dorian2 said:


> I need my Gibson.
> It's my first love of a guitar.
> It's been my #1 since my inception as a guitar player.
> It's the only electric guitar I'd played for 25 years.
> ...


And don’t you ever sell it. Ever!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

StratCat said:


> And don’t you ever sell it. Ever!


Not a chance.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> I need my Gibson.
> It's my first love of a guitar.
> It's been my #1 since my inception as a guitar player.
> It's the only electric guitar I'd played for 25 years.
> ...


What model is it? Do you have a pic you can share?


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I sold my Gibson The Paul to pay vet bills years ago. I have an Epi SG400 now. For $800 I'd take a faded SG over the Godin.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

It’s not a new model, it’s beem around for at least 10 years.

I think it’s a called a godin Richmond or sometimes empire.

I’ve honestly been usually impressed with the quality of godin for the price point.
I’m definitely not a snob, I’ve got a mix of beat up, vintage & home made guitars and 1 mim fender.

Full disclosure:I don’t own a godin and have no plans to buy one.
But I’d be hard pressed to pass up a Richmond 2 p90 one in the natural mahogany finish of one cake up for sale locally.

Nathan


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I have nothing against Godin. Some buds have had a few, and I've played with them. Good guitars, and rather innovative too at times. But, I mean, this is a bolt on flat top.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Player99 said:


> What model is it? Do you have a pic you can share?


'79 LP Deluxe. Heavily Modded.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I wonder how long before we start seeing “Pre-Bancruptcy” in used ads?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BSTheTech said:


> I wonder how long before we start seeing “Pre-Bancruptcy” in used ads?


Or a free Phillips razor with purchase of guitar.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

After owning 4 Gibsons with bound fretboards (2 lp traditionals, a lp special and a sg standard) I have come to the conclusion that fret nibs are a deal-breaker for me...I don't like them.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mud_guy said:


> After owning 4 Gibsons with bound fretboards (2 lp traditionals, a lp special and a sg standard) I have come to the conclusion that fret nibs are a deal-breaker for me...I don't like them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


It seems to me that they actually shorten the fret wire. I wouldn't care for that.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

nnieman said:


> With all the threads bashing Gibson quality control check out this offering from Godin
> 
> Godin Guitars - Empire
> 
> ...


There are plenty of alternatives out there for Gibson products that will deliver as good or better. 

Tokai, Bacchus, ObG, Momose, Crews, Burny, Aria Pro II are just some that have some excellent guitars.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

We could extrapolate the title to "Who needs a guitar?" No one, really. It's not like this shit is life or death. 1st world problems and all that.

But, IMO, life's too short to use a B rig. I like to use the best I can get.


----------

